# شقة للبيع بمدينة نصر المنطقة الاولى مساحة 170 متر



## ahmed9999 (17 مايو 2012)

كود الاعلان : 1175121 
شقة للبيع بمدينة نصر المنطقة الاولى مساحة 170 متر مكونة من :
3 غرف نوم و3 ريسبشن وحمام ومطبخ 
تشطيب سوبر لوكس باركية مسمار 
الدور السابع يوجد اسانسير 
المطلوب : 600 الف ج 




شركة طيبة المصرية للمقاولات و الإستثمار العقاري
81 طريق النصر بجوار طيبة مول – مدينة نصر القاهرة
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01119065989
خـــارج مصـر / 01279365441+
فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني:
[email protected]


----------

